# Welcome to ArcheryTalk.com



## admin (May 17, 2002)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk.com


----------



## bubbazx428 (Mar 18, 2003)

This is the best archery website. Thanks.


----------



## Brad Rega (Oct 31, 2002)

hey bubba looks like you cheated on that AT quiz.


----------



## bubbazx428 (Mar 18, 2003)

no i was reading the this and it said Answer: May 20, 2002 - AT began with a simple post from Admin saying, “Welcome to archerytalk.com,” and to this day, no one has ever replied to that first post. (OKAY, now who is going to be first??) 
i got that one right and that is what it said. so heck i posted


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

holy cow, what page was it on!! had to be way back there. easton94


----------



## Grant-KS (Jan 13, 2003)

A looooooooooooooooooooooooooong time ago!!!!!!!! We should keep this thread alive just for fun! LOL


----------



## LX_Shooter (Feb 3, 2003)

Yeah Brad....Been here 3 or 4 months and ACED it......Hummmmmmmm


----------



## geronimo1172 (Jul 26, 2003)

Haneny been here long but this is the best site I have come across


----------



## Hollowpoint (Jul 10, 2003)

It is a real good ol' site


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

look what i found. this is what i believe was the first AT post ever


----------



## miked (Jun 1, 2004)

Wow!


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

nice hunting there!


hey miked, can you tell who did get 1,000,000?


----------



## miked (Jun 1, 2004)

JawsDad said:


> nice hunting there!
> 
> 
> hey miked, can you tell who did get 1,000,000?


Nope, can't tell you who was 1mil for a specific forum - but I can tell you who 3mil is when it happens in about 120k posts. Keep working on it


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

figured that was the case since the posts are lumped together.. I was betting at 999,999 you would reset the counter.. :wink:


----------



## Barryonyx (Oct 8, 2005)

Awesome site


----------



## olehemlock (Dec 10, 2004)

To The Top


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Cool - posted in AT's first thread ever!


----------



## SCDeerSlayer (Feb 24, 2006)

Wow. Man I bet this took some hunting to find.
Robbie


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

i posted in it too ya for me


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

:cheers: to the best archery site... period... :thumb: :wink:


----------



## oldglorynewbie (Oct 17, 2006)

IGluIt4U said:


> :cheers: to the best archery site... period... :thumb: :wink:


I'll drink to that!:cocktail:


----------



## geneinidaho (Feb 9, 2004)

Lets keep this one going!


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

I was here from the start. Just check my Join Date. There are a fwe of us from the old days that have seen this forum go through some HUGE changes...... AT Rocks :smile:


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

olehemlock said:


> To The Top


Dang dude...You did some digging to resurect this one...:wink: 

I wonder what ever happened to Grant-KS and LX_Shooter


----------



## walks with a gi (Oct 1, 2002)

Yea,, how about Dondeere?


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

walks with a gi said:


> Yea,, how about Dondeere?



I forgot about him posting although I did talk to him on the phone a short time ago...Great guy...:wink:


----------



## KickerPoint79 (Jan 18, 2006)

First post. Cool AT history.


----------



## Ich Bin (Apr 28, 2008)

Back to the front.

First ever AT thread.

E


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

Man I haven't see some of these names in a loooooong time.


----------



## Woody69 (Feb 17, 2007)

I might as well jump in too !!! :wink: :darkbeer:

Woody


----------



## HPA (Jan 9, 2009)

Eight years now.WOW.


----------



## xswanted (Feb 1, 2008)

Pretty cool.

I've learned a lot from this sight!


----------



## tjsjr (Mar 30, 2009)

wow i found this thread just by changing the post number in the url. just out of curiousity. anyhow did at really only start in 02 and is now this giant we know today?


----------



## PUG (Nov 3, 2002)

*Yep...*

Really only started in 02....a lot of hard work and dedication by its owner, admins, and mods (past and present)...and a ton of support by the members!!! Thanks all for making Archerytalk.com what it is today!! 

PUG
AT Administrator


----------



## kjwhfsd (Sep 10, 2005)

tjsjr said:


> wow i found this thread just by changing the post number in the url. just out of curiousity. anyhow did at really only start in 02 and is now this giant we know today?


yes AT started in 2002


----------



## Infinitey (Mar 13, 2009)

cheers to Archery Talk!


----------



## sgsawant (Dec 5, 2008)

*The best forum!*

Archery talk is one of the best forums I have used (archery or otherwise). The people are generally friendly and are eager to help.

Even then I have something to point out. With regards to technical information, I find people are reluctant to post information (except when it concerns the compound bow - you will get to read a lot about it). This problem is what I have faced when I have posted threads seeking info w.r.t. arrow spine; esp. in the case of wooden arrows. 

Hence it is my request to all who have technically sound information, please share the knowledge so that beginners like me can benefit. Quite a few have already done that and I owe my present form to guys like them.

Thank You!

-sgsawant


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

very cool

first thread ever

its been a great ride


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

rodney482 said:


> very cool
> 
> first thread ever
> 
> its been a great ride


It has indeed been one hell of a ride.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Hands down the best archery site on the internet and thank you Terry Martin for your vision!!


----------



## LONGSHOT ARTIST (Aug 28, 2007)

:darkbeer:


----------



## PSE Kid (Nov 22, 2008)

oh yea what is the first thread on AT?


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

PSE Kid said:


> oh yea what is the first thread on AT?


huh ???


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

Oh wow. 

:izza:


----------



## Whitefeather (Jul 27, 2003)

One from the archives! Great site!


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

Grant-KS...I remember him from Realtree Forum years ago.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 18, 2009)

:mg:


----------



## Deer3083 (Jul 6, 2009)

:slice: :darkbeer:


----------



## KurtVL (Nov 22, 2005)

AdvanTimberLou said:


> Hands down the best archery site on the internet and thank you Terry Martin for your vision!!


wow, cool thread


----------



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

A T is awesome! :darkbeer:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

TTT for the very first thread on AT:shade:


----------



## crooked stick (Jul 1, 2006)

Well I don't mind if I do...


----------



## Hoythunter01 (Oct 23, 2005)

........and still going strong !!! Thank You Terry !!!!


----------



## mobowhntr (Jan 29, 2005)

:darkbeer: Thanks Terry Martin.


----------



## archeryhunterME (Feb 12, 2006)

Yes, thanks to Terry!:darkbeer:


----------



## D-TRAIN (Dec 1, 2004)

Did you guys ever imagine what this sight would grow into!?!?!?! Best place on the net.:darkbeer::darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

Thank you Terry!
Simply the best archery site on the net :thumb:


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

Was this ever a sticky?

It would make a nice one.

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

Just posting so that I can say I posted on the first thread in AT history:tongue:


----------



## shooter6687 (Mar 28, 2006)

Yep,thank you AT...I love this site and all the info on here..I have learned alot and im still learning..Keep it up..:darkbeer:


----------



## Jhorne (Jul 15, 2003)

Thank you for making it possible for me to be here.


----------



## reezen11 (Oct 22, 2009)

IGluIt4U said:


> :cheers: to the best archery site... period... :thumb: :wink:


nicely said


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Absolutely the best site there is!! Thanks to everyone involved....Terry, and everyone else, past and present!:darkbeer:


----------



## Kelly Johnson (May 22, 2005)

Grant-KS said:


> A looooooooooooooooooooooooooong time ago!!!!!!!! We should keep this thread alive just for fun! LOL


Grant thought it was old in 2003 :lol:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

rodney482 said:


> Was this ever a sticky?
> 
> It would make a nice one.
> 
> :thumbs_up:thumbs_up


No, I wasn't around back in the first couple of years.. :noidea: 

I dug it outta the archives to bring it back to life for a while.. after a bit, I'm sure it will settle back down til someone digs deep...  :darkbeer:


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome!!


----------



## supernova (Oct 3, 2005)

IGluIt4U said:


> No, I wasn't around back in the first couple of years.. :noidea:
> 
> I dug it outta the archives to bring it back to life for a while.. after a bit, I'm sure it will settle back down til someone digs deep...  :darkbeer:


You just look like you were. :tongue::darkbeer:


----------



## novich69 (Dec 1, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## lthrnck03 (Feb 4, 2010)

this forum has me 100% addicted!


----------



## geekster (Jun 25, 2007)

I like ArcheryTalk


----------



## b.c archer (Mar 24, 2010)

hhmm a thread without bowtech bashing :wink:whats is wrong with this ha ha great site:beer:


----------



## cummins1989 (May 6, 2009)

what does ttt and bump mean?> haha


----------



## bkolowski111 (Dec 21, 2009)

I've learned so much here. Thanks to everyone who made this site possible!!


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

cummins1989 said:


> what does ttt and bump mean?> haha


Its just something you post to "bump" your post to the top(ttt). You could post anything, but we just use bump or ttt. Because the thread with the most recent post remains on the top of the list and is therefore viewed more.


----------



## txcookie (Feb 17, 2007)

i posted too


----------



## realone7575 (Apr 29, 2009)

Back Up We Go...


----------



## radscubaguy (Jan 17, 2010)

I like the new look


----------



## CamoMafia (Jan 30, 2010)

HeartKiller = HIM


----------



## PArcheryhunter (Feb 1, 2010)

Great website for the archery enthisist no matter their experience.


----------



## PA Dave (Jan 3, 2005)

I like the new look, too. Just think, it won't be that long until it changes again and then everyone will wail and moan about how _this_ look was soooooo much better than the new one.


----------



## LoomisIMX (Jul 27, 2010)

Only been a member a short time, but I will never leave. This site and most of the people on it are great. I just wanted to be a part of this thread.


----------



## Kss_Waylander (Aug 26, 2008)

I couldn't scroll all the way through this thread and not post!


----------



## DONDEERE (Sep 24, 2007)

_*...yep, way back in May of 2002 this place hit Cyber Space with GRIV at the helm...

...and just prior to ArcheryTalk was ArcherySite.Net with Skip Henry at the helm

...two places we could all stay together after the unwanted downfall of the old AIN (Archery Information Network) ran by two futuristic thinking folks that are Dave Parker and Bill Shiver, that was at the time THEE "go to" place for Archery enthusiests...too bad that went by the wayside, a great number of us made friends for life on that FIRST big cyber gathering of Archers from around the World...

...while ArcherySite.net still has a good number of faithful followers, ArcheryTalk has taken the internet Archery Site to another level with the tremendous help and backing of Martin Archery...

...I joined shortly, very shortly after AT hit the airwaves (May 2002) and my "original" At member number is #63...

...who has one with a lower number than #63??...

...and where are the rest of the "earlier replies" that were a part of this thread from 2002??...they get lost somewhere??...

...good stuff :darkbeer:

...just a little history to go along with a historical thread... *_


----------



## ex-diver (Dec 20, 2002)

December 20th, 2002 05:45 PM #1 ex-diver 
View Profile View Forum Posts Private Message 

Living the dream! Join Dateec 2002
Location:Kitsap County
Posts:777Kodiak Bows 
Greetings,
I was wondering if anybody has shot the Kodiak line of bows out there and what your feed back is on them.
Thanks, out for now.

_My first post, man this was a few moons ago. Met some fine folks heere would'nt you say D2? Entertained beyond belief with a twist of some excellent bow info! Keep up the good work!
Stay thirsty my friends,
G_

[old divers don't die, we just take up space on the beach]

Archery legend Glenn St.Charles, your the man!


----------



## admin (May 17, 2002)

And I'll say it again.

Welcome to ArcheryTalk.com

admin


----------



## Christopher67 (Nov 13, 2009)

admin said:


> And I'll say it again.
> 
> Welcome to ArcheryTalk.com
> 
> admin



Thank you for a wonderful site! :thumbs_up


----------



## Stormbringer (May 22, 2006)

admin said:


> And I'll say it again.
> 
> Welcome to ArcheryTalk.com
> 
> admin


 Here's a lil color added to this page....thanks for the efforts AT!


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Awesome!


----------



## rossguy27 (Feb 24, 2009)

so here's a question for the lifers that have been here since the beginning. How many of the original members are still active?


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Great site


----------



## 3children (Aug 10, 2008)

Coffee and AT is what gets me up in the AM. Keep up the great work! Just glad to be a part of this site.
Pat


----------



## realone7575 (Apr 29, 2009)

i have a Alien-X shooting a 359grn carbon express maxima hunter(250) with 28 inch draw and pulling 54# at 276FPS...good enough couldnt be any happier...


----------



## TailChaser (Aug 13, 2005)

To you future beings in a decade or two that dig up this thread...do people still argue on here all the time? lol. Great site, biggest ever of its kind.


----------



## Archie (Jun 12, 2004)

thanks for all your hard work on this site, I'v learned alot here.


----------



## realone7575 (Apr 29, 2009)

dont think you can find any nicer shooting bows for the money!!! rytera's ALIEN 's are too sweet...great shooting...:cheers:


----------



## realone7575 (Apr 29, 2009)

thats a nice size hole in that heart pretty cool...


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

i love this new site


----------



## XSPLITTER (Apr 27, 2005)

yes it happens to me when i visit it on my ps3 never a problem before.


----------



## Hasbro (Jul 5, 2003)

Relatively speaking.... I'm a NOOB.

Has always been a great site!


----------



## XSPLITTER (Apr 27, 2005)

I have m6 and m7 mods I like the m6 mods better.


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

:wav:

:izza:


----------



## realone7575 (Apr 29, 2009)

:bump:


----------



## realone7575 (Apr 29, 2009)

how many shots have you ran through this bow...???


----------



## realone7575 (Apr 29, 2009)

thats a very nice looking bow...:tongue: ''any plans for a single cam Athens in the lineup for 2011''...???


----------



## Xmaster (Jan 9, 2005)

hey. what a blast from the past. i noticed i have lost all my friends since the upgrade  GRIV was one. :smile:


----------



## XSPLITTER (Apr 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## XSPLITTER (Apr 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Oly1 (Jun 8, 2002)

I still check in and read the posts even tho I am not active in archery anymore...Oly


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Lots of info here....


----------



## XSPLITTER (Apr 27, 2005)

Just a few 300's in practice with 24 being the highest X count.


----------



## IlliniBigBuck (Sep 29, 2006)

sweet


----------



## camosolo (Aug 14, 2009)

Great site. It has been a mainstay of my reading while I have been in Iraq.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

It sucks that I don't have bow money right now.

Jake


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

:bump: 

Jake


----------



## ballison90 (Sep 27, 2010)

Awesome!!! Lets keep this one at the top!!


----------



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## ballison90 (Sep 27, 2010)

alright!! couldnt find it earlier, glad to see it at the top!! Thanks for the best archery tool one could ask for!!


----------



## XSPLITTER (Apr 27, 2005)

yes i had the same problem with the flo orange ones even at 40lbs and got the black ones. Have not had a problem since.


----------



## Darton MavCPS (Oct 29, 2010)

Nice buck ...congrats to her ...good shooting


----------



## Darton MavCPS (Oct 29, 2010)

congrats ...nice buck


----------



## Mossy_Oak26 (Oct 6, 2010)

ttt


----------



## ballison90 (Sep 27, 2010)

This thread is back!!!! Keep it at the top this time!!


----------



## Bowmaddness (Feb 3, 2009)

ttt


----------



## XSPLITTER (Apr 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## nref55 (Jul 24, 2010)

.....ttt


----------



## 91bravo (Oct 31, 2009)

Wow this thread is almost 9 years old!!


----------



## DONDEERE (Sep 24, 2007)

ballison90 said:


> This thread is back!!!! Keep it at the top this time!!


_*...why, so a couple of guys can post up what should be in the classifieds or the hunting forum??...

...IMHO, the Mods should remove that crap and let it run as intended!!...then I would be in favor of your request...

...otherwise, let it go away for another 9 or 10 yeere's and HOOD-LUM can dig it up once again as he reminisces(sp)!! *_


----------



## dbowhunterman (Feb 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## XSPLITTER (Apr 27, 2005)

$30


----------



## LanceD (Feb 7, 2011)

Just wanted to be part of the history... thanks for nine great years. :tea: heres to a lot more!


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

To the top!!!


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

DONDEERE said:


> _*...why, so a couple of guys can post up what should be in the classifieds or the hunting forum??...
> 
> ...IMHO, the Mods should remove that crap and let it run as intended!!...then I would be in favor of your request...
> 
> ...otherwise, let it go away for another 9 or 10 yeere's and HOOD-LUM can dig it up once again as he reminisces(sp)!! *_


Wanna buy a sight?


----------



## t8ter (Apr 7, 2003)

Wow what was y'all doing in May of 2002.I think that is the excat date of my first neck surgery.


----------



## XSPLITTER (Apr 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## rbrown2007 (Mar 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## XSPLITTER (Apr 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## XSPLITTER (Apr 27, 2005)

I just put a focus grip on my monster this week it's the bomb. I even tried to sell it because I couldn't find a grip I liked till now.
It won't going anywhere now.


----------



## XSPLITTER (Apr 27, 2005)

wrong thread


----------



## XSPLITTER (Apr 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

hey guys how the heck do you take the weight off the doa? seem too heavy for the m6


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

how many you got on there? it should just unscrew.


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

dang maybe a double post how the do i take the weight off?


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

how long are the x ringer?


----------



## X-LAND (Dec 26, 2010)

Im not much on mathews bows but this is just plan sweet. I would actually would love to have this bow.


----------



## blazeAR (Dec 26, 2010)

part of history


----------



## X-LAND (Dec 26, 2010)

Come on realy need the black limbs for my project.


----------



## va limbhanger (Dec 12, 2008)

An A/T welcome thread from 2002? Could this be the birth of the A/T thread?:77:


----------



## XSPLITTER (Apr 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Jbooter (Dec 9, 2009)

Best Archery Forum EVER.


----------



## YankeeRebel (Dec 30, 2005)

:thumb: to ArcheryTalk. :dancing:


----------



## X-LAND (Dec 26, 2010)

ttt


----------



## X-LAND (Dec 26, 2010)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## X-LAND (Dec 26, 2010)

ttt


----------



## Shinsou (Aug 7, 2008)

:ranger:

:izza:


----------



## Learn2turn (May 16, 2011)

"my fear of the left hand bow is not how it feels' but the lack of strength in my left arm, am afraid i will have difficulty drawing back with my left,"

DUDE, get the Winn Flight release glove, it will REALLY help you pull the DW! I promise you man, incredible difference!


----------



## bblanchard (Dec 18, 2008)

Wow this thread is old.


----------



## XSPLITTER (Apr 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Learn2turn (May 16, 2011)

12 ring is right!
I will post this in general later, so delete your embaressing comments while you can.


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

One of the few threads that has weathered a few big storms on the AT front :thumb:


----------



## XSPLITTER (Apr 27, 2005)

ttt


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

A 10 year old thread with 161 posts, dang.

Oh well.........Welcome to AT.


----------



## crozier21 (Feb 2, 2011)

ttt


----------



## chadrico63 (Jan 20, 2010)

Just wanted to post in the original AT thread.


----------



## Yawna-GO (Nov 15, 2006)

Boy...... have things changed.

I started lurking and reading around May of 2005...made my first post November 2006......What was i thinking?


----------



## BowhunterCliffy (Feb 19, 2007)

What's AT??


----------



## ILLbucknut (Jul 12, 2007)

First AT thread..... wow, looks like its been dug up a few times.


----------



## ArchersParadox (May 12, 2005)

...made my mark...


----------



## HoytShooter13 (Nov 11, 2011)

At!


----------



## Edsel (Oct 1, 2011)

Is this really ArcheryTalk's very first thread?


----------



## Bow Me (Sep 30, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## RCL (Apr 23, 2004)

Evening Gents.......:yo: :cheers:


----------



## pabuckslayer08 (Nov 19, 2008)

:wink:


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

Well Hello back AT


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Thank you to all involved with keeping AT going.


----------



## Ergy16 (Oct 5, 2011)

Most archer friendly site out there!


----------



## huntin_addict (Jan 25, 2006)

Just want in on the original thread.


----------



## cleggy (Aug 26, 2006)

Check!


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

I Love this site,Im glad i stumbled upon it on a Cold,Snowstormy night working the Front Desk up on Mile 462 of the Alaska Highway in Northern B.C ,I Was starting to get cabin fever like in the Movie "The Shining" it helped me through the boring days and night at work!!And for the 3 and a half years since!!!


----------



## semoducknbuck (Aug 7, 2011)

Bump for the 1st Thread.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Happy birthday Archery Talk. Ten years old today. 

A huge thank you to everyone at: Martin Archery and all the Administrators, Moderators, Sponsors and members who've made AT a great place over the last decade. 

  ccasion13:ccasion1:ccasion5:ccasion15:ccasion16::dancing::wav:


----------



## bowtechnow (Sep 15, 2008)

First thread sounds better than the oldest lol. Happy birthday AT


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Cool....A thread from 2002!


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

Happy Birthday AT! 
Posted from the Southernmost point in the United States using my touch screen phone and fat fingers :lol:


----------



## Live4Rut (Jul 14, 2004)

Pretty amazing really. Plenty of new sites coming about and then disappearing yet AT is still alive and well. Glad to have been here 8 of the 10 years, hard to believe how much I've learned just from this site.


----------



## glsexton (Oct 6, 2009)

I guess I'm a relative newbe but it is a good site for the most part.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Happy B-Day!


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Pretty cool that AT shares birthdays with my daughter. . Happy birthday AT!


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

Happy Birthday Archery Talk


----------



## cummins91 (Sep 19, 2010)

Where Info and help are freely given, and friendship are made. Cyberspace or face to face. Happy Birthday AT


----------



## The Guardian (Mar 4, 2007)

ttt


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## jodipuma (Feb 24, 2011)

admin said:


> Welcome to ArcheryTalk.com


I just quoted something from 02 haha


Sent from my phone using Tapatalk


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

????how'd this get here??? Never even been in this thread,till just now when it showed up in my recent posts...

Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rod Savini (Nov 23, 2011)

Might as well add another post to my count


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk 🎯 🇺🇸


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

jodipuma said:


> Who pissed in your cornflakes?
> 
> 
> Sent from my phone using Tapatalk


Oh just the usual my brand is better than your brand debate...

Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jodipuma (Feb 24, 2011)

bucks/bulls said:


> ????how'd this get here??? Never even been in this thread,till just now when it showed up in my recent posts...
> 
> Sent from my LGL75C using Tapatalk 2


This is what confused me lol


Sent from my phone using Tapatalk


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Rod Savini said:


> Might as well add another post to my count
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk &#55356;&#57263; &#55356;&#56826;&#55356;&#56824;


Yep.


----------



## Inc. (Jul 5, 2013)

walks with a gi said:


> Yea,, how about Dondeere?


Giggles


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

Howdy yall


----------



## K.G.K. (Jun 27, 2011)

admin said:


> Welcome to ArcheryTalk.com


Does it clip on the string or is it an open hook?

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## ChasingCoyotes (Apr 22, 2011)

admin said:


> Welcome to ArcheryTalk.com


You are using it way to often...... time to stop and let me have a turn

Bowtech Experience 68# lbs 28 1/2 draw 380 grain Goldtip velocity 300 arrow = 300 fps and 75.9 KE


----------



## mnshortdraw (Mar 6, 2006)

Did I ever tell you about that deer, 86 yards I believe...


----------



## Tele (May 20, 2002)

TTT. The first AT thread ever. May 20, 2002.


----------



## jpotter (Nov 4, 2012)

TTT Great site!
Joe


----------

